
Briqchain – Makes real estate investing accessible for everyone - Briqchain
http://www.briqchain.com
======
Briqchain
Briqchain uses blockchain technology to make real-estate investing more
efficient, transparent and available starting from 10 euros.

How does it work? You can buy bonds via briqchain.com for 10 euro per "Briq".
We use these briqs to invest in rental real-estate. You profit from the rental
income and get a 4% fixed yearly interest on the money you invested. The
process of buying bonds & paying interest is automatically executed on the
(ethereum based) blockchain. Investors get priority when they would like to
rent or buy one of the listings and can even do so with their Briqs.

